# Get Everything Canon, Directly From Canon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 3, 2015)

```
<p>A couple of commercials from Canon USA showing the importance of buying Canon branded accessories and not getting third party knockoffs. I tend to agree, except for the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/164271-REG/Canon_2477A002_Timer_Remote_Controller_TC_80N3.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">TC-80N3</a>, just get a <a href="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?ff3=4&pub=5574981434&toolid=10001&campid=5337742695&customid=&mpre=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.XYongnuo%2BMC-36%2BC3.TRS0%26_nkw%3DYongnuo%2BMC-36%2BC3%26_sacat%3D0" target="_blank">cheaper version</a>.</p>
<p><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/4qxoJ1thVDQ" width="728" height="409" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/u2Qy6YYCdAg" width="728" height="409" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
```


----------



## sanj (Sep 3, 2015)

I believe the margins on accessories is very high with most companies including cars.


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 3, 2015)

I've been using refilled ink cartridges for my Canon printer for years with no problems. 
I generally buy Canon stuff for my photography, but there are cheaper and just as good alternatives for many lenses and accessories.


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 3, 2015)

My third party battery still works great, but the camera is just an 1100D.
After reading about the firmware update compatibility stuff with the 5D series I think I would keep using first party batteries for those.


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2015)

LOL I really like the first one. ;D


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 3, 2015)

I am shocked that a manufacturer would advise their customers to buy from them and not one of their competitors.

Shocked and surprised.


----------



## RGF (Sep 3, 2015)

I accidentally purchased a pair of faux Canon batteries on eBay. BIG mistake. In less than 10 uses, condition is listed as red. Seem ok but not worth risking the camera to save a few dollars.


----------



## sanj (Sep 3, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> I am shocked that a manufacturer would advise their customers to buy from them and not one of their competitors.
> 
> Shocked and surprised.


----------



## tpatana (Sep 3, 2015)

My Opteka grip on Rebel was perfect. My Canon grip on 7D worked ok but the grip-material-thingy peeled off the bottom.

For my Pixma printer, I use cheap chinese ink. If I didn't, I'd print everything at local shop. Normal Canon ink is too much to justify printing yourself.


----------



## RGF (Sep 3, 2015)

tpatana said:


> My Opteka grip on Rebel was perfect. My Canon grip on 7D worked ok but the grip-material-thingy peeled off the bottom.
> 
> For my Pixma printer, I use cheap chinese ink. If I didn't, I'd print everything at local shop. Normal Canon ink is too much to justify printing yourself.



do you color management?


----------



## tpatana (Sep 4, 2015)

RGF said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > My Opteka grip on Rebel was perfect. My Canon grip on 7D worked ok but the grip-material-thingy peeled off the bottom.
> ...



Not sure what you mean, but I had the SpyderPro3 for monitor, and profiles on the printer for the paper.


----------



## ninjapeps (Sep 4, 2015)

I still haven't found a compelling reason to replace my $15 third party tripod ring for the $172 Canon original.


----------



## rpt (Sep 4, 2015)

RGF said:


> I accidentally purchased a pair of faux Canon batteries on eBay. BIG mistake. In less than 10 uses, condition is listed as red. Seem ok but not worth risking the camera to save a few dollars.


+1
I did not even get a second use! It did not recharge!


----------



## arthurbikemad (Sep 4, 2015)

Just had to buy a YN-E3-RT for my 600EX-RT's JUST for second curtain... oh well  Sad thing is I have a ST-E3 already   Canon don't make it easy at times...


----------



## kaswindell (Sep 4, 2015)

Click said:


> LOL I really like the first one. ;D



+1


----------



## Efka76 (Sep 4, 2015)

Come on, Canon  Let's take a deeper look:

1) I like Canon L class lenses and own few of them, however, third party vendors as Tamron and Sigma currently produce very high quality lenses for 2 times les price (new Tamron SP class, Sigma Art class). Sigma Art lenses are even better than old Canon L class lenses.
2) Meike battery grip - very cheap, works extremely well with my Canon 7D. I am using it already for 3 years and it still works perfectly.
3) Youngnuo triggers - perfectly work, never had issues. Price much lower than Canon.
4) Hahnell battery - 2 times cheaper than Canon original battery, however never had complains.
5) Camera strap - third party venodrs produce even better straps for not high price 
6) Canon cameras / lenses from gray market - bought Canon 5D Mark III, Canon 100 mm 2.8L IS, Canon 70-200 mm 2.8L II IS USM and never had any issues. Saved ton of money.

So, Canon, please think once again before airing stupid commercials. Customers have internet and are not so stupid as you think


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 5, 2015)

If you print with a Canon printer and use OEM inks, buying from Canon does have a couple of small perks (at least for USA customers).

Free expedited shipping for orders over a small dollar amount.

They almost always have a special when you buy a low minimum quantity of ink. Stuff like free paper or an album.

Every once in a while, there are buy one, get 2,3 or even 4 free deals on Canon branded photo paper.

I have not yet found OEM Canon ink for much less anywhere else, so there must be MAP rules in effect. If I'm buying it anyways, might as well give myself a little bonus at no extra charge. 

So yes, sometimes buying from Canon is good.


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 5, 2015)

kaswindell said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > LOL I really like the first one. ;D
> ...


+1


----------



## TeT (Sep 5, 2015)

rpt said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > I accidentally purchased a pair of faux Canon batteries on eBay. BIG mistake. In less than 10 uses, condition is listed as red. Seem ok but not worth risking the camera to save a few dollars.
> ...



I have good results from one particular seller on eBay (China). The batteries are Canon, new, cheap and I dont know how he is able to do it...


----------



## rfdesigner (Sep 5, 2015)

hmm batteries, maybe, unless you're buying equivelent of "sigma" batteries.

As for lens hoods.. £25 for canon, £2.50 for ebay knock off... sorry canon, no thanks. Same for the remote timer flash units etc.

never the less, the first ad is great...


----------

